# Need help for 1st time hunter (youth deer)



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

My 14 year old son got his youth license this year, and I thought I had things lined up for his first buck. We went out Friday opener, but we didn't get a chance for a decent shot at even a doe. The guy that took us out wan't as good a teacher as I thought he may be.

I'm looking for some help. I've never hunted, and don't know where to go/what to do. Is anyone willing to take on the challenge of a first time hunter? We live in Fargo, but am willing to travel an hour or two.

We did spot some deer just north of town, and I think we could sit there and get one, but I really need help in cleaning/prepping the animal.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Come on sme of you guys with deer stands for deer in the East.....Evidently this kid would shoot a smaller buck or doe. I hunt in 2H so I dodn't have any connections here abouts.

Dad, remember, the youth tag is good for anywhere in the state for the regular gun season as well. I had trouble helping both my son's harvest a deer during the youth season....just too many crops in some areas, just like this year. Find the zone 2B on GnF web site and drive early morning and late evening...you should find deer everywhere and you might be able to spot and stalk a nice doe.

Check out the web for the cleaning....there should be any number of sites pertainng to gutting of deer. Once it's gutted, the easiest thing to do is take the whole animal to a locker plant and tell them what you would like done with it.

Good luck.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Pesticidal,
Barnes County has tons of does. Just come to valley city and go either north or south of town. There is lots of unposted land this time of year or find a plots guide and check out those areas. If your willing to take a doe or a small buck you shouldn't have any problems. I saw lots of does and small bucks this weekend while out with my sister for youth season, but she's going to wait for a nice buck.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

I got a call this afternoon from one of the fine members of this forum, offering his help. If all goes well, we'll be off after school on Wednesday. Thanks!


----------

